# mon Mac rame, comment le nettoyer ?



## sebi54 (17 Juillet 2012)

bonjour a tous et toutes
je ne sais pas si je poste dans la bonne section 
étant novice en mac je souhaiterais un petit renseignement
depuis quelques temps mon mac rame il a même du mal a démarrer et je voulais donc savoir  ce qu'il fallait que je fasse j'ai vu un logiciel mackeeper qui permet de nettoyer le mac est ce vraiment fiable ? ou y a t il un autre moyen
je suis sous os leopard 10.6.8
processeur 3.06ghz
mémoire 4go

merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (17 Juillet 2012)

Mal à démarrer : Il met du temps à se lancer ?
As-tu changé de disque dur ? Peut-être un Apple Hardware Test pour vérifier l'état du disque dur...
Que dit _/Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteur d'Activité_ ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2012)

sebi54 a dit:


> j'ai vu un logiciel mackeeper qui permet de nettoyer le mac est ce vraiment fiable ?



bonjour,

Pas vraiment conseillé comme tous les applications de ce type. Elles se révèlent souvent destructrice...


----------



## Berthold (18 Juillet 2012)

+1 PowerDom

Les applications dites de nettoyage ou de protection pour Mac sont, pour la plupart, de grosses bouses qui remplissent les forums Mac de question d'utilisateurs, comme toi : ça plante ! Alors un conseil, vire tout ce qui n'est pas livré avec Mac OS X : MacKeeper, antivirus, iDefrag, Ccleaner,&#8230; Utilise les protections natives OS X (FireWall etc.) et ne conserve que :

&#8226; Onyx pour des entretiens réguliers. L'application ne bidouille rien, elle se contente en fait d'être une interface graphique de ce qui est déjà existant dans Mac OS X, pas forcément toujours facile à trouver.

&#8226; ClamXav comme antivirus, à lancer au coup par coup parce que la MacUser est un être sociable qui pense à ses correspondants PCistes, et ne souhaite pas être porteur sain. Perso je le lance régulièrement sur la ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/, sur le dossier Téléchargements ou sur des supports externes douteux (clé USB,&#8230. Il m'a déjà trouvé 2 virus PC sur des clés USB.

Et c'est tout&#8230;


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> &#8226; ClamXav comme antivirus, à lancer au coup par coup *parce que la MacUser est un être sociable qui pense à ses correspondants PCistes*, et ne souhaite pas être porteur sain. Perso je le lance régulièrement sur la ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/, sur le dossier Téléchargements ou sur des supports externes douteux (clé USB,&#8230. Il m'a déjà trouvé 2 virus PC sur des clés USB.
> 
> Et c'est tout&#8230;



des clous wouai, est ce qu'ils pensent à nous les PCistes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_A prendre au seconde degré hein ..._


----------



## Berthold (18 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> des clous wouai, est ce qu'ils pensent à nous les PCistes?



Bien sûr, avec jalousie.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2012)

Pour vérifier l'état du disque dur coucou: Larme) il y a Utilitaire de disque / vérifier le disque.
Pour réparer le disque, il faut redémarrer sur le DVD système.


----------



## Lebossflo (18 Juillet 2012)

On peut le défragmenter avec quoi notre disque si vous déconseillé iDefrag?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

ce que je fais en general:

je me fais une copie de sauvegarde sur un dur externe et de là je fais un back up de cette sauvegarde sur mon ssd interne 

de là je suis sûr que c'est bien defragmenté


----------



## Lebossflo (18 Juillet 2012)

c'est un peu la galère... :/


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

ben non car vu que je fais des copies de sauvegarde régulière donc pas de soucis

tu gères le back up durant la nuit et hop :love:


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

Lebossflo a dit:


> On peut le défragmenter avec quoi notre disque si vous déconseillé iDefrag?



Pour ma part je n'ai jamais defragmenté un seul Mac.


----------



## Berthold (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est à dire que la défragmentation n'a pas lieu d'être sur un système Unix&#8230; C'est un réflexe Windowsien&#8230;

Voir cette discussion sur un autre forum, et en particulier l'intervention de gene en 6e message, très claire.

Et un lien vers lequel il renvoie, en Anglais, mais rien qu'avec les illustrations, y a des trucs qu'on comprend.


----------



## Lebossflo (18 Juillet 2012)

Ah ok, et si le fichier une fois modifié est plus gros que l'espace 'de rate', le système fait quoi?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Ah ok, et si le fichier une fois modifié est plus gros que l'espace 'de rate', le système fait quoi?



Tu as cliqué sur les liens de Berthold ?


----------



## Lebossflo (18 Juillet 2012)

gardé*

oui, c'est pour sa que je dis sa, Windows ne laisse pas de place contrairement a OS X, se que je voulais dire (je vais un peu me répéter), c'est que quand l'espace que OSX a laissé est finalement trop petit, comment il fait?


----------



## sebi54 (19 Juillet 2012)

J ai essayer de faire un test du disque il a planté, j ai essayer de réparer le disque avec le cd d install  le Mac a planté maintenant il est bloqué avec le cd d install et ne veux plus redémarrer il reste sur le logo pomme avec le sablier qui tourne et ne peux plus se mettre en route pas moyen d éjecter le cd 
Je suis bien dans la m..... 
Comment puis je faire merci de votre aide


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2012)

Apple Hardware Test pour voir ?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juillet 2012)

Ça sent le disque dur HS, j'espère que tu avais une sauvegarde ?


----------



## sebi54 (19 Juillet 2012)

J ai bien une sauvegarde je vais voir ce que ça dit


----------

